# New fishing reel.



## AFreedmonster (Oct 17, 2011)

Was looking for some suggestions on fishing reels I do a lot of bass fishing in the summer and a bunch of salmon fishing on the rivers and I'm looking for a the best spinning reel for your money I'm tired of the cheap crap! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Get on E-Bay and get a Zebco Cardinal 4... I've fished new $300.00 reels that do not compare.... especially the drag.. you'll give on some issues, but overall tough to beat!...


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Daiwa SS 1300

The classic steelhead/salmon reel!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

If you want to fish in the kiddie pond, use a Zebco or Diawa. 

If you want to step up to big boy school, buy a SHIMANO. 

That is all. :lol::evil:


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Thousandcast, I bought the sehara (i think 4500) this year and I love, love the smothness and line pick up, but the manufacture is a huge design flaw, the reel handle is not in a good bent position and is to close to the bail, when there is a fish on and line tension is being applied on the bail as well as handle, they both end up hitting upon line retrieval! If I may ask, what reels do you prefer/use shimano wise?


HookeD uPP


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I prefer pflueger or however you spell it. I got some president series reels that i really like.


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Trout, I agree!! My next reel will be the president! I've used my buddy's alot n its a great reel for the price! And for the record, the spelling is correct! 


HookeD uPP


----------



## esox lucius (Jan 28, 2009)

I use a stella 2500 for chrome. Im sure this reel would hold up to the biggest bass that bites. You would probably have to use a stronger rod for boss salmon.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

fishhuntsmoke said:


> Thousandcast, I bought the sehara (i think 4500) this year and I love, love the smothness and line pick up, but the manufacture is a huge design flaw, the reel handle is not in a good bent position and is to close to the bail, when there is a fish on and line tension is being applied on the bail as well as handle, they both end up hitting upon line retrieval! If I may ask, what reels do you prefer/use shimano wise?
> 
> 
> HookeD uPP


For spinning reels, I use the Sedona's and Symetre's 2500. For my baitcasters, I use the Curado's, Cardiff's and Cruxis 201's.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

METTLEFISH said:


> Get on E-Bay and get a Zebco Cardinal 4... I've fished new $300.00 reels that do not compare.... especially the drag.. you'll give on some issues, but overall tough to beat!...


make sure you buy extra bail springs!!!
other than that... i consider a good reel...


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

fishhuntsmoke said:


> Trout, I agree!! My next reel will be the president! I've used my buddy's alot n its a great reel for the price! And for the record, the spelling is correct!
> 
> 
> HookeD uPP


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

the pinnacle deadbolt by silstar is also a very
good reel!!!very smooth drag... bout the same price as 
the phluger president series...


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

Quantum spinning reels. I was put on them by a florida keys tarpon guide. That's all he uses. I've used them exclusively for the past six years with great results. They have the best drag I've ever used.

Mike


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

BIG DAVE said:


> make sure you buy extra bail springs!!!
> other than that... i consider a good reel...


 BAIL SPRING, my goodness, I'm not picken at u. but learn to flip the bail by hand(it comes natureal after 1,000,000 casts) it will save on springs. if you have to turn handel to flip bail, throw that reel in the river I had one of the frist deadbolt reels made(pinnacle i think) it worked great nice drag. a few years later got 2 more, but they weren't as good as the frist model. now i use pflueger pres. n they work great.n I'm hard on all my stuff.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

riverbob said:


> BAIL SPRING, my goodness, I'm not picken at u. but learn to flip the bail by hand(it comes natureal after 1,000,000 casts) it will save on springs. if you have to turn handel to flip bail, throw that reel in the river I had one of the frist deadbolt reels made(pinnacle i think) it worked great nice drag. a few years later got 2 more, but they weren't as good as the frist model. now i use pflueger pres. n they work great.n I'm hard on all my stuff.


riverbob!!! learn to flip the bail!!!:lol:sence when does zebco cardinal 
# 4 make a reel that you have to turn the handle half way to 
release the bail? yes im picken at you!!!! its all done
by hand!!!! my goodness.....the deadbolt is the best reel i have...


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

BIG DAVE said:


> riverbob!!! learn to flip the bail!!!:lol:sence when does zebco cardinal
> # 4 make a reel that you have to turn the handle half way to
> release the bail? yes im picken at you!!!! its all done
> by hand!!!! my goodness.....the deadbolt is the best reel i have...


 Big Dave, pick at me all u want, I can handel it. I don't know anything about the zebco cardinal. but if I buy one, I don't want to have to think about buying PARTS right away.( that reminds me of the old Mitchel 300) like i said, I'm not picking on you. put a bandaid on your pride.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

The black Abu Cardinals used to eat bail springs, but not my experience with the Green/tan Zebco Cardinals that were made in Sweden.

To the question at hand, have had pretty good luck with Pflueger reels. For steel, I like the Supreme XT's. We will see with the test of time, but so far, so good.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

riverbob said:


> Big Dave, pick at me all u want, I can handel it. I don't know anything about the zebco cardinal. but if I buy one, I don't want to have to think about buying PARTS right away.( that reminds me of the old Mitchel 300) like i said, I'm not picking on you. put a bandaid on your pride.


i put my bandaid on bob!!!:lol: the cardinal is a good reel, well balanced
and a smooth drag!!! but a bail spring problem, you mention some of the mitchel 300?? i have acouple, im guessing one i know is from 75 and one 
i picked up at a decoy show i think about 69-71??? grew up on the 300
only had to change the spring once... on the other hand the deadbolt i have is the best reel i have ever purchased!!! bought my dad a phluger
president!!! should of bought two!!! one for me...anyho!!! if i got you
mad at my reply, im sorry!!! friday after a hard week, and relaxing after acouple of beer...dave


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

REG said:


> The black Abu Cardinals used to eat bail springs, but not my experience with the Green/tan Zebco Cardinals that were made in Sweden.
> 
> To the question at hand, have had pretty good luck with Pflueger reels. For steel, I like the Supreme XT's. We will see with the test of time, but so far, so good.


yup!! spot on with the black cardinals... mine is about from 89!!! changed
about four springs so far... couldnt find the springs anymore!!! and had
too modify the spring from a old mitchell 300 and snip some part
off how old is the green/tan cardinals??? would love 
to have one...dave


----------



## boppa (Jul 18, 2003)

My 1957 Mitchell 300 has worked like a champ for over 50 yrs!! Hard to beat that performance. My green/tan Zebco 4 is my go to skein floating reel for salmon and the occasional steelhead. Had to get a new spool from a non-Zebco source- that was kindof expensive and a hassle. Otherwise I love the reel.


----------

